# looking for Garment industry expat job



## christine1115 (Mar 19, 2015)

I had previous expat experience in Dongguan as merchandiser in garment manufacturing facility for 4 years. It was a taiwanese company and I found the job in taiwan because back then I just graduated from fashion school and desperately needed experience.

After I attained all experience I need, I decided to come back to USA, now working as a production coordinator for a well established garment manufacturing trading company.

After working in USA for 1.5 years, I strongly feel I find being an expat more appealing than working in plain office job. Anyone can help to suggest via what job search engine or anywhere can I find a senior garment production china expat opening? 

Many thanks.


----------

